# Jeff Ryan Photo Website



## jsrtheta (May 9, 2013)

jeff-ryan.peak8.net

Updating soon.


----------



## ColeGauthier (May 11, 2013)

At least hyperlink to the website... As for the website itself, I see nothing special but a big black screen with tiny photos and some lines. If you really want to show your pictures, make them big but not too big so the pages load fast enough.


----------



## ktan7 (May 15, 2013)

I agree, pictures are big small and black background makes it a bit uninviting.


----------



## jsrtheta (May 15, 2013)

ColeGauthier said:


> At least hyperlink to the website... As for the website itself, I see nothing special but a big black screen with tiny photos and some lines. If you really want to show your pictures, make them big but not too big so the pages load fast enough.



I am very computer-illiterate (obviously).  Any tips would be appreciated.  (The photos already posted seem to me to be viewable once they're clicked on.)

Thanks for the helpful critique.

Jeff


----------



## ColeGauthier (May 16, 2013)

I think your best bet would be to go with a company like Wordpress, Squarespace or Smugmug for your website. It will make everything look a lot more professional. Have a look at them! Plus those need a very minimal amount of knowledge with coding.


----------

